# A few travel questions :)



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

I have a couple of travel questions that I need answered.  (Please) I am driving from North Carolina to Ohio and back this summer and possible in the fall again. I have pretty much figured out how to keep her warm during a winter trip, but not cool in the summer. Here are my summer travel questions:

1. How can I keep hedgie cool enough the whole ride?
2. What if my hedgie gets car sick in the middle of the drive?
3. Can I put a fiberglass screen on top of a rubbermaid container to keep it closed off and then use a CHE once I get to my destination over the container and the screen?
4. Is a thermo-carrier okay for a hedgehog? 

Yikes! Sorry so much! I'm just getting things ready for when I do travel with my sweetest!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

1. I would put the carrier in the middle of the seat so that it's less likely to have the sun directly on it. If you have the air conditioning on in the car, make sure that it doesn't go directly into the backseat/cage, and keep an eye on how cool it gets. I would think it's more likely for the hedgie to get a chill from the air than to get too warm.

2. You'll probably want to make stops every two hours or so for yourself, to stretch your legs and use the bathroom, so check on hedgie when you do stop. If you hear noises like he/she may be getting sick, try to stop as soon as possible to check on him/her. Make sure you have extra blankets to switch out, and paper towels to clean up messes. It's also possible he/she may poop or pee in the carrier, and you'll want to clean that out quickly too.

3. I think that would be okay, just make sure that the CHE has a thermostat attached to regulate the heat, and that the bin has holes drilled in the sides to help with ventilation.

4. I'm not sure what that is, so I can't say much to help with this one. Hopefully someone else can offer some advice on this!

Just some other notes, make sure that whatever you're using to transport hedgie in (the thermo-carrier or something else) has hard sides and is easily identifiable as a pet carrier. I would also try to have some hand warmers or another heating method on hand, just in case you get some cool weather. If it's very hot during the day you're traveling, it might be good to offer hedgie some water while you're stopped, but this could also prompt pottying in the carrier, so I'm not completely sure on that. Good luck with your trip!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Im not sure about the therma carrier because I think there was a discussion on it awhile back and the thought was that it might not be good because its the floor that gets cool or warms up. 

I agree with Lilysmommy's advice for the travel tips she listed


----------



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you so much for the responses. I am going to travel with a large clear rubbermaid bin with a ventilated top. I will strap it down with belts. I think I will also get some of the baby sun screens that you put on the windows. I think she'll be okay if the air is blowing because it won't go into the container, right? I will make sure there isnt a draft going into it. Thanks a lot~!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Maybe I'm reading it wrong, but are you planning on driving while the hedgie is in the rubbermaid container and not an actual carrier? 
If you are... it is highly not recommended because...
1) IF you are ever in an accident, EMS will NOT look for animals in random containers like rubbermaids. They WILL look for an actual animal carrier.
2) IF you are ever in an accident, there is so much room inside the rubbermaid, that one little tumble could end up killing your hedgie. There is just too much open space, that even if it is strapped with seat belts, all that room inside will be enough to kill your hedgie. Unless you were to fill the entire container with fleece, but again, even higher chance of EMS bypassing it.


----------



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

OOOOH BOY I would NOT want to do that if it is dangerous. What type of carrier do you suggest? My breeder transports her hedgies in a rubbermaid container so that is why I thought it would be okay. I am also planning on labeling the container in BOLD writing what is inside.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Any hard sided pet carrier you can buy at a pet shop(or even online) will do. Just make sure it's the right size(not too big), and it can be strapped securely with the seat belt. EMS are trained to look for those, so labelling will not be needed. Though many people will write down their name, address, emergency contact numbers, and basic care info on something like a suitcase tag. 

It's always a "what if" situation, and usually, it's just better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks! I think I am just worried about keeping the temp. steady without freezing her or heating her up now! I know you have seen my other posts about her health and now she is back to herself again and I would hate for anything to happen to her again! :? I already know she is going to not be very happy about traveling for 11 hours in the car. Hopefully she will sleep the whole time- or most of it. 
I have contacted my vet and they had me talk to a place where I could leave her while I am gone but I don't trust it. The people there leave the animals by themselves after 6 and they arent even there on Sunday. Thats stupid! So, I am going to take her with me...


----------

